# Woodys Taxidermy .



## burkecountydeer

Who has took there bucks to woodys and how good of a job did he do ? Just wondering , im wanting to take a buck up there and just want to see . I know his prices are what im looking for . Thanks


----------



## Goddard

I have taken two to Woody the last few years and my brother in law has taken one..... AWESOME work.   You won't find anybody any nicer either!


----------



## Lostoutlaw

Everone I have ever seen from Woody's is the Best by Far.

I have seen a Boat lood of them

Wood Flooring company I del. too they have I really do believe about 16 mounts all from Woody's


----------



## Jim Thompson

there is absolutely no netter when it comes to deer and fish. take a look here...he has done many many animals for me and will have another boatload coming his way soon

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=138834&highlight=plug+woody

Woody, as always thanks for what you do


----------



## deerslayer2

he has my 8 from last season now just make a trip up there and look at his displays he has done a couple for my brother in law aswell id recomend him


----------



## woody10

The True work of a Pro great looking mounts good prices to, I would pay you a visit but over 4 hours or more is a little far to bring a mount...


----------



## Jim Thompson

woody10 said:


> The True work of a Pro great looking mounts good prices to, I would pay you a visit but over 4 hours or more is a little far to bring a mount...



get with the redneck UPS system, it works great for many folks


----------



## Greg Tench

Woody has done all my deer (11) since back in the late 80s. I wouldnt take one to anybody else. He also does a beautiful mount on Bass too.


----------



## 220Swift

*hay*


----------



## The mtn man

done one for me in 2002, looks as good today as then, awesome job, well worth it!


----------



## ALPHAMAX

Def. the best-mine are frm there


----------



## BJ Farr

Look up Trophy Taker Taxidermy he has great prices and does better than anyone I know


----------



## j_seph

BJ Farr said:


> Look up Trophy Taker Taxidermy he has great prices and does better than anyone I know


I would have to 2nd this, loved ole woody and he done a couple for me as well but if you gonna drive this far it wouldn't hurt to stop in both shops and talk and have a look.


----------



## elfiii

I treasure my mount Woody and Greg did. Looking forward to the next trip to Baldwin, GA.


----------



## molon labe

Great work at a very reasonable price!!! I first met Woody in the early 90s dropping a head off to be mounted and after talking to him for  5 minutes I felt like I knew him my whole life. We can all give thanks to him for this forum , I wish everbody on this forum could have met him... he was one of a kind and this world would be a much better place with more folks like him, those that know him  know what I'm talking about .As long as I'm able they will get all of my business .


----------



## mike k

I have 5 that were done by woody's and they did an  AWESOME job. They will get the next 5 i have mounted.


----------



## ripplerider

Woody mounted my first 8-pointer for me. Was killed on the muzzleloader hunt on Blue Ridge wma in '86. Did a great job for me for a very reasonable price. I shot him in the neck, Woody hid the shothole perfectly.


----------



## gsu51

Does he do turkey?


----------



## Julius06

*Took two*

I took two of mine to Woodys and I was not let down. They did an awesome job. I now live in Macon and hunt in Jones Co. I would take my next all the way there again.


----------



## mathewshunter

take it to trophy taker taxidermy off 365 . His name is chris carter. I have mounts from both. woody did my first deer, chriss did my last 4, a hog, coyote, and rattle snake. He does awesome work and more reasonable than woody's prices


----------



## Hunt This

*what do yall think ?*

I have a pic of a really nice buck and i don't know how to add it ?


----------



## BJ Farr

He does a good job but the best in north ga right now is Chris carter at Throphy Taker Taxidermey look him up prices are good and results are great    He's up off pea ridge rd


----------



## BJ Farr

*Trophy Taker Taxidermy*

This is just one of several


----------

